# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Vấn đề đấu điện 1 pha cho thiết bị 3 pha

## h-d

Em AC Servo Yaskawa Sigma V SGDV-200A chạy 3 pha 200v phải có biến áp hạ 3 pha 380v về 3 pha 200v. Không biết 1 pha có chạy được không anh?

----------


## terminaterx300

> em này chạy 3 pha 200v phải có biến áp hạ 3 pha 380v về 3 pha 200v. không biết 1 pha có chạy được không anh?


1 pha 200 chạy dc  :Wink:

----------


## h-d

> 1 pha 200 chạy dc


chạy được nhưng hiệu suất sẽ giảm đúng không anh? trên 1,2kw mà đấu 1 pha hiệu suất giảm theo em được biết thế

----------


## inhainha

> chạy được nhưng hiệu suất sẽ giảm đúng không anh? trên 1,2kw mà đấu 1 pha hiệu suất giảm theo em được biết thế


Chẳng có gì chứng minh là hiệu suất giảm cả. Sigma v được thiết kế chạy cả điện 1pha và 3pha. Xài điện 1pha không phải xài tầm bậy mà trong tài liệu của hãng vẫn cho phép xài. Còn công suất thì nó liên quan đến tính năng làm việc của servo, ví dụ chạy ở 3000rpm, vẫn phải đảm bảo có thể kéo được Torque danh định, giảm là giảm chỗ nào.

----------


## terminaterx300

> chạy được nhưng hiệu suất sẽ giảm đúng không anh? trên 1,2kw mà đấu 1 pha hiệu suất giảm theo em được biết thế


tùy hãng, có hãng cho chạy 1 pha, có hãng ko, đã cho chạy được là dùng dc  :Wink:

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Chẳng có gì chứng minh là hiệu suất giảm cả. Sigma v được thiết kế chạy cả điện 1pha và 3pha. Xài điện 1pha không phải xài tầm bậy mà trong tài liệu của hãng vẫn cho phép xài. Còn công suất thì nó liên quan đến tính năng làm việc của servo, ví dụ chạy ở 3000rpm, vẫn phải đảm bảo có thể kéo được Torque danh định, giảm là giảm chỗ nào.


Giảm ở chỗ  nguồn 1 pha mà cách quá xa trạm, điện áp yếu mà tới 3 kw rất dễ sụt áp mặc dù nó là servo

----------


## huynhbacan

Em thấy hãng đã thiết kế chạy cả điện 1pha và 3pha rồi mà mình an tâm chạy thôi.
Theo em biết thì chạy 1 phase và 3 phase khác nhau ở chổ nắn ac ra dc thôi.
Nắn 3phase cho dc ổn định hơn vì nó nắn tới 3 cầu điôt, 2 phase thì chỉ có 2 thôi.

----------


## Ga con

Con này thiết kế cơ bản là chạy điện 3 pha, nếu đấu 1 pha thì phải short 2 trong 3 đầu dây (nghĩa là 3 terminal đều phải có điện áp) thì mới chịu chạy, không nó báo lỗi nguồn. Còn diode thì thiết kế luôn dư nên không cần lo.

Nếu đấu 1 pha nó vẫn chạy ok không vấn đề gì, nhưng tuổi thọ của driver sẽ bị giảm, do làm việc điện 1 pha không đủ công suất tức thời, điện áp nguồn swing nhiều quá nên tụ lọc làm việc nhiều, dẫn đến tuổi thọ giảm.

Bác chủ hơi nhầm tý, loại cỡ 3-4.5-5.5kW ở VN bán nhiều lắm đó bác (mấy cái máy CNC, robot, máy ép nhựa... toàn cỡ này) nhưng ít khách. Do đó khó bán nhưng toàn giá cao.

Thanks.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Giảm ở chỗ  nguồn 1 pha mà cách quá xa trạm, điện áp yếu mà tới 3 kw rất dễ sụt áp mặc dù nó là servo


Servo có thiết kế báo lỗi thiếu áp. Vả lại 3kw mà xài 1pha nhà điện có thể phạt ah. Cái vụ này thì mình ko rõ.

@Ga Con: đồng ý với bác cái vụ linh kiện sẽ làm việc nhiều hơn, nhưng không đồng ý lắm vụ tuổi thọ giảm vì nếu hãng sản xuất đã thiết kế cho sử dụng cả 1pha và 3pha thì họ đã tính tuổi thọ làm việc cho trường hợp xấu nhất rồi. Nhớ mang máng có đọc tài liệu về thằng sigma v chỉ thấy có đề cập công suất sẽ suy giảm 5-10% khi dùng 1pha, không tới mức độ 30% như một số suy đồn hiện nay.

Servo 3-5kw thì mình thấy nhiều. Nhưng servo yaskawa sig v thì mình không thấy. Ý mình là vậy.

----------


## huynhbacan

Bác Ga con:
"điện áp nguồn swing nhiều quá nên tụ lọc làm việc nhiều, dẫn đến tuổi thọ giảm." là như thế nào ạ?
Nguồn switching ổn định điện áp bằng cách thay đổi độ rộng xung, không đủ áp thì độ rộng tăng, tăng đến max thì các transistor côn suất dể chết hơn tụ chứ ạ.

----------


## Ga con

> Servo có thiết kế báo lỗi thiếu áp. Vả lại 3kw mà xài 1pha nhà điện có thể phạt ah. Cái vụ này thì mình ko rõ.
> 
> @Ga Con: đồng ý với bác cái vụ linh kiện sẽ làm việc nhiều hơn, nhưng không đồng ý lắm vụ tuổi thọ giảm vì nếu hãng sản xuất đã thiết kế cho sử dụng cả 1pha và 3pha thì họ đã tính tuổi thọ làm việc cho trường hợp xấu nhất rồi. Nhớ mang máng có đọc tài liệu về thằng sigma v chỉ thấy có đề cập công suất sẽ suy giảm 5-10% khi dùng 1pha, không tới mức độ 30% như một số suy đồn hiện nay.
> 
> Servo 3-5kw thì mình thấy nhiều. Nhưng servo yaskawa sig v thì mình không thấy. Ý mình là vậy.


Cái bôi đỏ: Cái này nó thiết kế để chạy 3 pha chứ không phải 1 pha đâu cụ. Trong parameter nó cũng không có para nào chỉnh chạy 1 pha hay 3 pha, mà đấu 1 pha không nối tắt 2 cọc là nó alarm nguồn. Mình chạy 1 pha nối tắt là đang đánh lừa nó thôi.
Đúng là sigma 5 hiện nay đồ cũ vẫn chưa nhiều. Nhưng mấy cái cũ cũ hơn thì khá nhiều.

 @ cụ Huynhbacan: swing điện áp nguồn chứ không phải điện áp ngõ ra cụ ạ. Tất cả các loại thiết bị điện đều yêu cầu swing thấp hơn biến động điện áp nguồn (chẳng hạn điện áp nguồn cho phép +- 10-20% (200V nhưng cho phép chạy từ 180-240V) nhưng swing chỉ cho phép 5-10% max)

----------


## inhainha

Sigma v có parameter chỉnh 1pha 3pha đó bác Ga Con, nhưng không rõ có áp dụng cho bộ 3kw này không thôi.

----------


## Vincent

theo mình thì loại này được thiết kế chạy 3 phase 220v , không được thiết kế để chạy 1 phase. Thường là nếu có thể chạy với 1 phase sẽ được ghi rõ trên nhãn

----------


## inhainha

> theo mình thì loại này được thiết kế chạy 3 phase 220v , không được thiết kế để chạy 1 phase. Thường là nếu có thể chạy với 1 phase sẽ được ghi rõ trên nhãn


Tại bác chưa xài Sigma V nên nghĩ vậy. Sigma V có tham số Pn00B.2 để chỉnh xài 1 pha và 3 pha.

----------


## Ga con

Em cũng không sure vì chưa có sigma 5 lớn.
E có test trên sigma 2-3 loại 1kW, sigmawin không hiển thị Pr này nên e nghĩ Sigma5 cũng thế. Loại 100-750W thì OK.

Thanks.

----------


## solero

Có lẽ các cụ chưa hiểu rõ phần bên trong nguồn cung cấp cho driver.

*Theo như quan sát chủ quan* của em điện đầu vào là 1phase hay 3 phase thì đều qua bộ nắn lọc bên trong driver và nối chung thành 1 nguồn DC cung cấp cho bộ điều chế lái động cơ.

Nếu nguồn 1 phase có 1 bộ nắn thì nguồn 3 phase thường có 2 bộ nắn sau đó nối chung vào tụ lọc. công suất của 2 bộ nắn cộng lại sẽ cung cấp đủ dòng cho motor hoạt động. Nếu chạy 1 phase sẽ chỉ có 1 bộ nắn hoạt động nên không khai thác được hết công suất của động cơ, hoặc bộ nắn sẽ hỏng.

Theo đó nếu driver nào không lắp cảm biến mất pha thì các cụ nối 1 phase driver sẽ hoạt động được. nhưng không nên chạy full công suất. Còn nếu driver có cảm biến mất pha thì sẽ báo lỗi mất pha.

----------


## ghoang

Manual sigmaV có nói :
- Chỉ một vài model hỗ trợ cả 1 phase và 3 phase
- NHưng ngay cả khi hỗ trợ 1 phase thì xài 1 phase sẽ giảm torque và speed

----------

inhainha

----------


## Ga con

> Có lẽ các cụ chưa hiểu rõ phần bên trong nguồn cung cấp cho driver.
> 
> *Theo như quan sát chủ quan* của em điện đầu vào là 1phase hay 3 phase thì đều qua bộ nắn lọc bên trong driver và nối chung thành 1 nguồn DC cung cấp cho bộ điều chế lái động cơ.
> 
> Nếu nguồn 1 phase có 1 bộ nắn thì nguồn 3 phase thường có 2 bộ nắn sau đó nối chung vào tụ lọc. công suất của 2 bộ nắn cộng lại sẽ cung cấp đủ dòng cho motor hoạt động. Nếu chạy 1 phase sẽ chỉ có 1 bộ nắn hoạt động nên không khai thác được hết công suất của động cơ, hoặc bộ nắn sẽ hỏng.
> 
> Theo đó nếu driver nào không lắp cảm biến mất pha thì các cụ nối 1 phase driver sẽ hoạt động được. nhưng không nên chạy full công suất. Còn nếu driver có cảm biến mất pha thì sẽ báo lỗi mất pha.


Cái đo đỏ: loại công suất nhỏ (thường là dưới 1HP) hoặc một số hãng thích kiểu dùng 2 cầu nắn full (4 diode*2 = 8 diode) thôi, còn lại đại đa số dùng 1 cầu nắn 3 phase (6 diode). Khi mình đấu 1 pha không nối tắt 2 trong 3 chân thì chỉ có 4 diode làm việc. Nếu nối tắt thì 6 diode làm việc nhưng 2 trong 3 cặp nối song song.

@cụ Ghoang: một số model công suất lớn họ có cọc nguồn P và N ra ngoài luôn, để option đấu thêm tụ ngoài. Còn lại đa số không có (chỉ có cọc P ra để đấu điện trở thắng). Còn vụ công suất giảm thì theo em là không đáng kể, vì servo thiết kế 200V, min khoảng 180V vẫn OK, trong khi điện nguồn của mình là 220V, có tải thế nào cũng khó sụt được xuống thấp hơn 180VAC nắn ra, có điều nguồn swing dữ quá tụ lọc nóng và tuổi thọ giảm thôi. Thực tế e test thấy moment vẫn đảm bảo không hề hấn gì (e test trên nhiều cái 2.2kW -3kW cho spindle luôn).

Thanks.

----------

ghoang

----------


## solero

Mời các cụ xem ảnh và khỏi cãi nhau. SGDV-200A không nằm trong danh sách dưới.

----------

inhainha

----------


## terminaterx300

> Con này thiết kế cơ bản là chạy điện 3 pha, nếu đấu 1 pha thì phải short 2 trong 3 đầu dây (nghĩa là 3 terminal đều phải có điện áp) thì mới chịu chạy, không nó báo lỗi nguồn. Còn diode thì thiết kế luôn dư nên không cần lo.
> 
> Nếu đấu 1 pha nó vẫn chạy ok không vấn đề gì, nhưng tuổi thọ của driver sẽ bị giảm, do làm việc điện 1 pha không đủ công suất tức thời, điện áp nguồn swing nhiều quá nên tụ lọc làm việc nhiều, dẫn đến tuổi thọ giảm.
> 
> Bác chủ hơi nhầm tý, loại cỡ 3-4.5-5.5kW ở VN bán nhiều lắm đó bác (mấy cái máy CNC, robot, máy ép nhựa... toàn cỡ này) nhưng ít khách. Do đó khó bán nhưng toàn giá cao.
> 
> Thanks.


em chạy 2 dây phà phà àh, ko cần phải short xiếc gì cả :v sigma-V luôn

----------


## ghoang

> em chạy 2 dây phà phà àh, ko cần phải short xiếc gì cả :v sigma-V luôn


Cái này phải học hỏi pác Nam rồi, vì con 3KW sigma2 nhà em mà ko short 2 phase RS, RT hoăct ST lại để xài 1 phase thì nó alarm A.F1 ngay, Pana A4 3KW thì phải đấu vô RT bỏ S nêu đấu 1 phase hoặc làm giống Yaskawa 
Sanyo denky PZ thì potay chẳng cách nào hiệu quả nên em phải mở ra mod lại

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cái này phải học hỏi pác Nam rồi, vì con 3KW sigma2 nhà em mà ko short 2 phase RS, RT hoăct ST lại để xài 1 phase thì nó alarm A.F1 ngay, Pana A4 3KW thì phải đấu vô RT bỏ S nêu đấu 1 phase hoặc làm giống Yaskawa 
> Sanyo denky PZ thì potay chẳng cách nào hiệu quả nên em phải mở ra mod lại


kiểu như thằng nào có đo 3 input thì mới dính, còn đo 2 input như pana thì phà phà  :Big Grin:  

sigma-v nhớ tét con 7r6 ~ 1kw chạy 1 pha bình thường mà ta  :Wink:  hay nhớ lộn

----------


## Ga con

Sigma 2 750W trở lên không short không chạy rồi, còn Sigma 5 thì không có nên không biết.
Thanks.

----------


## ghoang

> kiểu như thằng nào có đo 3 input thì mới dính, còn đo 2 input như pana thì phà phà  
> 
> sigma-v nhớ tét con 7r6 ~ 1kw chạy 1 pha bình thường mà ta  hay nhớ lộn


Nhầm chắc rồi còn gì nữa :d

----------


## huynhbacan

> Cái đo đỏ: loại công suất nhỏ (thường là dưới 1HP) hoặc một số hãng thích kiểu dùng 2 cầu nắn full (4 diode*2 = 8 diode) thôi, còn lại đại đa số dùng 1 cầu nắn 3 phase (6 diode). Khi mình đấu 1 pha không nối tắt 2 trong 3 chân thì chỉ có 4 diode làm việc. Nếu nối tắt thì 6 diode làm việc nhưng 2 trong 3 cặp nối song song.
> 
> @cụ Ghoang: một số model công suất lớn họ có cọc nguồn P và N ra ngoài luôn, để option đấu thêm tụ ngoài. Còn lại đa số không có (chỉ có cọc P ra để đấu điện trở thắng). Còn vụ công suất giảm thì theo em là không đáng kể, vì servo thiết kế 200V, min khoảng 180V vẫn OK, trong khi điện nguồn của mình là 220V, có tải thế nào cũng khó sụt được xuống thấp hơn 180VAC nắn ra, có điều nguồn swing dữ quá tụ lọc nóng và tuổi thọ giảm thôi. Thực tế e test thấy moment vẫn đảm bảo không hề hấn gì (e test trên nhiều cái 2.2kW -3kW cho spindle luôn).
> 
> Thanks.


Vấn đề quan trọng không phải 6 diot làm việc hay là 4 diot, mà khi nắn 3 phase cho điện áp "mịn" hơn 2 phase, vì trong 1 chu kì 3 phase có 6 chu kỳ điện áp max, còn 2phase có 2 thôi. do đó em thấy ở driver 2 phase tổng dung lượng tụ lọc lớn hơn ở driver 3phase. mà khi đem driver 3 phase chạy ở 2 phase thì không ổn định lắm ở công suất max, vì thiếu tụ nguồn.

----------


## Ga con

Cái sơ đồ cụ gửi lên đó nó không có tụ lọc cụ ạ. Khi có tụ lọc vào thì 1 pha hay 3 pha nó cho ra điện áp DC khó có thể phát hiện khác nhau (khi thấp tải) nếu không có thiết bị xịn.

Rõ ràng là đấu 1 phase, khi có tải DC trên bus bar sẽ trồi sụt (swing) nhiều hơn khi đấu điện 3 pha. Muốn đạt tốt hơn thì cần đấu thêm tụ lọc nguồn, em cũng đã đề cập giải pháp rồi.

Thanks.

----------


## ghoang

> Cái đo đỏ: loại công suất nhỏ (thường là dưới 1HP) hoặc một số hãng thích kiểu dùng 2 cầu nắn full (4 diode*2 = 8 diode) thôi, còn lại đại đa số dùng 1 cầu nắn 3 phase (6 diode). Khi mình đấu 1 pha không nối tắt 2 trong 3 chân thì chỉ có 4 diode làm việc. Nếu nối tắt thì 6 diode làm việc nhưng 2 trong 3 cặp nối song song.
> 
> @cụ Ghoang: một số model công suất lớn họ có cọc nguồn P và N ra ngoài luôn, để option đấu thêm tụ ngoài. Còn lại đa số không có (chỉ có cọc P ra để đấu điện trở thắng). Còn vụ công suất giảm thì theo em là không đáng kể, vì servo thiết kế 200V, min khoảng 180V vẫn OK, trong khi điện nguồn của mình là 220V, có tải thế nào cũng khó sụt được xuống thấp hơn 180VAC nắn ra, có điều nguồn swing dữ quá tụ lọc nóng và tuổi thọ giảm thôi. Thực tế e test thấy moment vẫn đảm bảo không hề hấn gì (e test trên nhiều cái 2.2kW -3kW cho spindle luôn).
> 
> Thanks.


Đồng ý với bác là không có gì khác biệt ở chế độ làm việc bình thương 3000rpm,

----------

Ga con

----------


## huynhbacan

> Cái sơ đồ cụ gửi lên đó nó không có tụ lọc cụ ạ. Khi có tụ lọc vào thì 1 pha hay 3 pha nó cho ra điện áp DC khó có thể phát hiện khác nhau (khi thấp tải) nếu không có thiết bị xịn.
> 
> Rõ ràng là đấu 1 phase, khi có tải DC trên bus bar sẽ trồi sụt (swing) nhiều hơn khi đấu điện 3 pha. Muốn đạt tốt hơn thì cần đấu thêm tụ lọc nguồn, em cũng đã đề cập giải pháp rồi.
> 
> Thanks.


sơ đồ mô phỏng thôi bác ạ.
về lý thuyết thì muốn driver 3 phase chạy ổn định và khai thác hết khả năng driver 3phase khi chạy ở 2 phase thì tăng điện dung tụ lọc lên 3 lần.
xin lỗi chủ thớt đã làm nhiễu thớt.

----------


## solero

> sơ đồ mô phỏng thôi bác ạ.
> về lý thuyết thì muốn driver 3 phase chạy ổn định và khai thác hết khả năng driver 3phase khi chạy ở 2 phase thì tăng điện dung tụ lọc lên 3 lần.
> xin lỗi chủ thớt đã làm nhiễu thớt.


Có kiểu chạy 2 phase nữa hả bác?

----------


## Ga con

Đâu dữ vậy bác.
Chỉ khác nhau chút xíu thôi, bằng căn 3/căn 2 ~1,7/1,4 = 1,2 lần thôi. Tăng lên nữa cũng không còn tác dụng rõ ràng.

Theo em những thảo luận thuần túy kỹ thuật như này giúp ích khá nhiều cho chủ thớt và các bác muốn mua hàng. Em thì giờ rất lười đọc, may nhờ có cụ Ghoang trích lục giúp nên cũng cập nhật được.

Thanks.

----------


## huynhbacan

> Đâu dữ vậy bác.
> Chỉ khác nhau chút xíu thôi, bằng căn 3/căn 2 ~1,7/1,4 = 1,2 lần thôi. Tăng lên nữa cũng không còn tác dụng rõ ràng.
> 
> Theo em những thảo luận thuần túy kỹ thuật như này giúp ích khá nhiều cho chủ thớt và các bác muốn mua hàng. Em thì giờ rất lười đọc, may nhờ có cụ Ghoang trích lục giúp nên cũng cập nhật được.
> 
> Thanks.


em tính bằng 3 lần cho dễ tính thôi ạ
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectifier


từ đây em tính được  = 1.5 x  "căn 3"  ~2.598 bác ạ.

----------


## huynhbacan

> Có kiểu chạy 2 phase nữa hả bác?


Anh em đang thảo luận vấn đề ac servo chạy điện 3phase mà mode thành 2 phase ạ.
Không phải điều khiển servo 3 phase.

----------


## Ga con

> em tính bằng 3 lần cho dễ tính thôi ạ
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectifier
> 
> 
> từ đây em tính được  = 1.5 x  "căn 3"  ~2.598 bác ạ.


Cụ nhầm giữa điện áp nắn ra với dòng điện rồi. Mà Vpeak 3 pha với Vpeak của 1 pha khác nhau do góc lệch pha giữa 2 loại khác nhau, kết quả là nắn 3 pha 220v hay 1 pha 220v điện áp DC đều ra ~ 310vdc.

Em cũng bị nhầm, nó cần gấp căn 3 lần, tương đương 1.7 lần.

Thánk.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Anh em đang thảo luận vấn đề ac servo chạy điện 3phase mà mode thành 2 phase ạ.
> Không phải điều khiển servo 3 phase.


chả có cái nào 2 phase cả, mà là 1 phase 2 dây, cái 2 phase chỉ trong tình trạng 3 pha thụt mất 1 dây :v

mà dùng 1 dây phase + 1 dây nguội với 2 dây phase khác nhau gì ta

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## inhainha

Thế giá trị điện dung tụ lọc cụ thể tính như thế nào vậy các bác. Thấy có bác nói 3 lần, có bác nói 1.7 lần. 1,7 lần là lần của cái giá trị kiếm từ đâu vậy ? Thanks

----------


## Ga con

Tính 1 cách tương đối thôi cụ ạ. Em tính theo công suất nguồn và biến động nguồn DC do ripple/swing, nếu vẫn giữ yêu cầu như nhà thiết kế thì khi đấu 1 pha thay cho 3 pha dòng ripple tăng lên 1.7 lần, nghĩa là tụ cần tăng lên cỡ tương ứng để bù vào phần này. Cái này chưa chắc là tối ưu do hãng nó cũng tiết kiệm lắm, tính thiếu hoặc vừa đủ thôi.

Cụ nào hay làm amp chắc rành hơn em vụ này.

Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

cách tính tụ nguồn này giống cách tính tụ dùng biến thế nắn nguồn cho step để đạt tiêu chuẩn ko nhỉ

----------


## solero

> Anh em đang thảo luận vấn đề ac servo chạy điện 3phase mà mode thành 2 phase ạ.
> Không phải điều khiển servo 3 phase.


Giờ em mới biết có điện 2 dây 2 phase.




> chả có cái nào 2 phase cả, mà là 1 phase 2 dây, cái 2 phase chỉ trong tình trạng 3 pha thụt mất 1 dây :v


Điện 3 phase 4 dây sau khi mất 1 dây lửa thì mới là 2 phase (3 dây) cụ nhé.




> mà dùng 1 dây phase + 1 dây nguội với 2 dây phase khác nhau gì ta


Sự khác nhau: Ví dụ với điện 220VAC của ta thì:
L1 vs N = 220VAC
L1 vs L2 = 380VAC (Hình như cái này lệch cái bên trên 120 độ)

----------


## inhainha

> Tính 1 cách tương đối thôi cụ ạ. Em tính theo công suất nguồn và biến động nguồn DC do ripple/swing, nếu vẫn giữ yêu cầu như nhà thiết kế thì khi đấu 1 pha thay cho 3 pha dòng ripple tăng lên 1.7 lần, nghĩa là tụ cần tăng lên cỡ tương ứng để bù vào phần này. Cái này chưa chắc là tối ưu do hãng nó cũng tiết kiệm lắm, tính thiếu hoặc vừa đủ thôi.
> 
> Cụ nào hay làm amp chắc rành hơn em vụ này.
> 
> Thanks.


Ý mình hỏi là 1.7 nhân cho cái gì đó bác. Mấy bác cứ 1.7 rồi 3 lần mà chẳng biết nhân cho cái gì  :Big Grin: 
Cụ thể nếu mình đưa lưới điện 1ph vào cái servo 3kw đó thì mình cần phải gắn thêm cái tụ điện dung nhiêu cho ngon?

----------


## CNC FANUC

Cái máy hàn em xài điện 380v thì gọi là đâu 2 day phase, cai moto 1 phase hay cái máy giặt....ma đau vào mạng 3 phase 220 cũng gọi là hai day phase(em đoán thế)
Cái 1.7 chắc là x với mF,( trong trường hợp này)

----------


## huynhbacan

> chả có cái nào 2 phase cả, mà là 1 phase 2 dây, cái 2 phase chỉ trong tình trạng 3 pha thụt mất 1 dây :v
> 
> mà dùng 1 dây phase + 1 dây nguội với 2 dây phase khác nhau gì ta


ây da, em gõ nhầm, thank bác. đúng là 1 phase 2 dây.

----------


## Ga con

> Ý mình hỏi là 1.7 nhân cho cái gì đó bác. Mấy bác cứ 1.7 rồi 3 lần mà chẳng biết nhân cho cái gì 
> Cụ thể nếu mình đưa lưới điện 1ph vào cái servo 3kw đó thì mình cần phải gắn thêm cái tụ điện dung nhiêu cho ngon?


Nhân cho tổng điện dung của mấy cái tụ lọc nguồn đang gắn trong cái driver đó bác.
Con 3kW của bác bên trong cỡ 3.300uF, tụ to chừng lon redbull. Gắn thêm 1 con 2.200uF là OK rồi.

Thanks.

----------

inhainha

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình thì chưa sờ cái em này, nhưng thầy bói xem voi thì góp ý rằng coi chừng thêm tụ dể làm chết em bridgediod do dòng nạp lớn, xui xẻo mà em điot đó được tích hợp luôn vào em IGBT modul thì oan thị mầu lắm lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## CNC FANUC

Ko dễ chết thế đâu nó hay bị OVC hoặc HC,HV......gi đó

----------


## Ga con

> Mình thì chưa sờ cái em này, nhưng thầy bói xem voi thì góp ý rằng coi chừng thêm tụ dể làm chết em bridgediod do dòng nạp lớn, xui xẻo mà em điot đó được tích hợp luôn vào em IGBT modul thì oan thị mầu lắm lắm


Không đâu cụ.
Driver cỡ 400W gần như luôn tích hợp soft starter rồi, relay nguồn đóng sau vài s cấp điện, trước đó nó qua thermitor hay điện trở thường. Một số cái TQ thì em không biết.
Dòng thiết kế của diode thường gấp cỡ 3-5 lần nhu cầu, vì các lý do như để bớt nóng, diode giá rẻ ... nên chắc chắc nó không có vấn đề gì.

Thanks.

----------

inhainha

----------


## Diyodira

> chả có cái nào 2 phase cả, mà là 1 phase 2 dây, cái 2 phase chỉ trong tình trạng 3 pha thụt mất 1 dây :v


topic đang bàn điều khiển servo thì chắc 2 phase là đúng rồi, vì trong automation dân chuyên nghiệp người ta gọi vậy, mục đích là tránh dùng trực tiếp dây thứ 4 trong mạng lưới điện, có nhiều cách tránh như vậy: có thể dùng biến thế cách ly, hoặc hạ thế từ 3phase, giá thành tăng cao, nếu mấy bác làm máy mà bài bản thì nên quan tâm đến vấn đề này, mà cũng nên tập làm quen để không cực khổ bảo hành bảo trì, lâu nay em cũng đang tập làm quen tuyệt đối.





> mà dùng 1 dây phase + 1 dây nguội với 2 dây phase khác nhau gì ta


như nói ở trên, hai kiểu dùng dây này giống như mình ăn rau thịt sạch (tiêu chuẩn Organic chẳng hạn) nó khác hẳn với rau thịt bán ở chợ chồm hổm  :Smile: 

thanks

----------

inhainha

----------


## hieutncc

hóng chút a,.....

----------

